# Incredibile Li: nuova frenata con Commisso.



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata. 

Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.

*Ancora Sky (inviato a NY): Commisso è fiducioso che l'affare possa essere concluso a breve e ieri era pronto a partire per l'Italia. Ma attenzione a Li che si è già alzato due volte dal tavolo. Commisso è convinto che Li stia bluffando sui 32 milioni. L'itallo americano crede che Li non li abbia. Invece lo stesso Li ribadisce di averli ed è pronto a versarli. E' una partita a scacchi.

Se dovesse arrivare il si di Li, Commisso verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott, verrà firmata una lettera vincolante, verrà rifatta una due diligence più approfondita e poi ci sarà il closing*

-------------

Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Russomando, giornalista di Sky inviato a New York, Commisso è fiducioso e ottimista di ricevere il si da Yonghong Li, il quale sarebbe intenzionato ad accettare, ma con lui non è mai detta l'ultima parola. Infatti, ci sono alcune indiscrezioni che rivelano come Li abbia già trovato i 32 milioni di euro e sia pronto in qualsiasi momento a versarli ad Elliott, mentre la parte americana crede che sia solo una manovra per far lievitare il prezzo. Ma Commisso è ottimista di chiudere l'affare e sta già preparando una strategia difensiva per il TAS di Losanna. Il suo piano è il seguente: rifinanziare il debito con Elliott, 150 milioni da immettere subito nel Milan per la gestione ordinaria e per il mercato, 30% delle quote lasciate a Yonghong Li che avrebbe modo di occuparsi del Milan in Cina.

-------------------------------

Secondo quanto riporta Premium Sport, Yonghong Li, per cedere il Milan, vuole anche soldi da Commisso per cedere il Milan. L'imprenditore americano, come già ampiamente riportato, punta ad acquistare il Milan ripianando tutti i debiti ma senza versare soldi al cinese. Li, invece, per ora pretende anche una parte economica per sè.

L'arrivo di Commisso salverebbe l Milan dalla condanna dall'esclusione dalle coppe considerato che nella motivazione si parla anche di mancanza di credibilità del progetto.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...




Basta!!!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.



AHAHAH le comiche. Io comunque non voglio e non posso credere sia davvero uno psicopatico del genere, che abbia 2 o più personalità. Mi auguro stiano un po romanzando dai 
Certo è che l'hype delle scorse settimane è ormai scemato


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2018)

Berlusconi è visibilmente provato, non riesce e staccarsi dal milan. -cit-


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2018)

Che farloccata.


----------



## papadb (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2018)

Una PALESE farsa.


----------



## Stex (29 Giugno 2018)

Ma questo qui e un ciglione . cit rubert scamenna


----------



## PheelMD (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



Solo una cosa ci può salvare ed ormai il 99% dei Milanisti l'ha capito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naruto98 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



Prima accettiamo la nuova dimensione e meglio sarà, e basta dire che ci siamo rialzati dopo una serie b ecc ecc, all'epoca vi erano ben altre condizioni. Siamo, salvo colpi di scena, definitivamente morti. E tutto questo grazie a colui che ci ha fatto vincere in passato ma che vendendoci a Yonghong Li ci ha messo la definitiva pietra tombale sopra. Berlusconi è un pò come Mazzarò di Giovanni Verga.


----------



## napsab1 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



Propongo una spedizione in Cina per ......


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

*Ancora Sky (inviato a NY): Commisso è fiducioso che l'affare possa essere concluso a breve e ieri era pronto a partire per l'Italia. Ma attenzione a Li che si è già alzato due volte dal tavolo. Commisso è convinto che Li stia bluffando sui 32 milioni. L'itallo americano crede che Li non li abbia. Invece lo stesso Li ribadisce di averli ed è pronto a versarli. E' una partita a scacchi.

Se dovesse arrivare il si di Li, Commisso verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott, verrà firmata una lettera vincolante, verrà rifatta una due diligence più approfondita e poi ci sarà il closing.*


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky (inviato a NY): Commisso è fiducioso che l'offerta possa essere conclusa a breve e ieri era pronto a partire per l'Italia. Ma attenzione a Li che si è già alzato due volte dal tavolo. Commisso è convinto che Li stia bluffando sui 32 milioni. L'itallo americano crede che Li non si abbia. Invece Li ribadisce di averli ed è pronto a versarli. E' una partita a scacchi.
> 
> Se dovesse arrivare il si di Li, Commisso verserà i 32 milioni di euro, verrà firmata una lettera vincolante, verrà rifatta una due diligence più approfondita e poi ci sarà il closing.*




Vediamo come va a finire ma è stato ribadito quanto già riportato stamattina.

Anche nel caso in cui il cinese fake accettasse, si andrebbe per le lunghe.


----------



## sballotello (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



evidentemente non sono vicini..altrimenti non ci sarebbero questi stop alle trattative.


----------



## Naruto98 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky (inviato a NY): Commisso è fiducioso che l'affare possa essere concluso a breve e ieri era pronto a partire per l'Italia. Ma attenzione a Li che si è già alzato due volte dal tavolo. Commisso è convinto che Li stia bluffando sui 32 milioni. L'itallo americano crede che Li non li abbia. Invece lo stesso Li ribadisce di averli ed è pronto a versarli. E' una partita a scacchi.
> 
> Se dovesse arrivare il si di Li, Commisso verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott, verrà firmata una lettera vincolante, verrà rifatta una due diligence più approfondita e poi ci sarà il closing.*



Comunque ragazzi non scherziamo un tifo organizzato serio e VERO sarebbe sotto Casa Milan a fare fuoco e fiamme per mettere pressione per smuovere il milan dalla melma, sembra che per loro sia tutto ok. Fosse successo a Torino sponda bianconera(faccio un esempio) sono sicurissimo al 1000% che tutto ciò accadrebbe, basti pensare che quando hanno avuto SOLO l'impressione di perdere lo scudetto sono andati a cercare i giocatori al campo di allenamento. E niente ragazzi non possiamo far altro che aspettare.


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Giugno 2018)

Si accelera la mattina, ma si frena per cena. Che buffonata senza fine.


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



ridiamoci su che è meglio


----------



## TrueOgre (29 Giugno 2018)

Come si divertono a romanzare qualcosa di cuoi conoscono una sola. Cosa, Commisso sta trattando stop.


----------



## Zani (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## alcyppa (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...




Incredibile ed impronosticabile proprio...


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le news.


----------



## Goro (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



Se uno ti fa credere per due volte che accetterà e poi all'ultimo secondo si alza dal tavolo senza motivo, è perchè _non c'è volontà di vendere_ (mai frase fu più vera e profetica)

Fossi in Commisso poi non mi metterei mai in casa uno come Ber-Lì, un vero affarista sa scegliere molto bene le persone da avere al suo fianco e questo in futuro non potrà che dare problemi


----------



## Tell93 (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky (inviato a NY): Commisso è fiducioso che l'affare possa essere concluso a breve e ieri era pronto a partire per l'Italia. Ma attenzione a Li che si è già alzato due volte dal tavolo. Commisso è convinto che Li stia bluffando sui 32 milioni. L'itallo americano crede che Li non li abbia. Invece lo stesso Li ribadisce di averli ed è pronto a versarli. E' una partita a scacchi.
> 
> Se dovesse arrivare il si di Li, Commisso verserà i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott, verrà firmata una lettera vincolante, verrà rifatta una due diligence più approfondita e poi ci sarà il closing.*



.


----------



## Tell93 (29 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> .



Che cosa ho detto di fuori luogo? (per saperlo ed evitare)


----------



## Pit96 (29 Giugno 2018)

Ma sta facendo una gara di corsa? Accelerate, frenate, sterzate... ha sbagliato sport


----------



## Manue (29 Giugno 2018)

Si accelera la mattina italiana perché li è notte,
poi quando si svegliano e trattano, torna tutto alla normalità...

Per chi chiede il tifo organizzato sarebbe sotto casa milan, 
per fare cosa?


----------



## hsl (29 Giugno 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi non scherziamo un tifo organizzato serio e VERO sarebbe sotto Casa Milan a fare fuoco e fiamme per mettere pressione per smuovere il milan dalla melma, sembra che per loro sia tutto ok. Fosse successo a Torino sponda bianconera(faccio un esempio) sono sicurissimo al 1000% che tutto ciò accadrebbe, basti pensare che quando hanno avuto SOLO l'impressione di perdere lo scudetto sono andati a cercare i giocatori al campo di allenamento. E niente ragazzi non possiamo far altro che aspettare.



Ah se ci fosse ancora la fossa...


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



Magari se cominciamo a fregarcene staremo meglio.
Io già ho iniziato da una settimana


----------



## Tell93 (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## mabadi (29 Giugno 2018)

be se non è YL Silvio allora vorrebbe dire che anche in occasione del primo cloasing la colpa è dei cinesi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Giugno 2018)

a forza di frenare ha consumato la pastiglia...
R I D I C O L I


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



se vabbè, stasera accelerano di nuovo


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Giugno 2018)

A quando la serie tv targata Netflix sulla vicenda?


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



Ma ammesso che Li abbia questi benedetti 32 mln, poi che fa? Elemosina al prossimo versamento ancora? Facciamo il mercato dei parametro zero? 

Eddai, a me pare palese che questo qui si sia comprato un Ferrari e non c'ha manco più i soldi per buttar dentro la benza.


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Giugno 2018)

Probabilmente il nostro presidente soffre di emorroidi dato che non riesce a stare seduto al tavolo.


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il nostro presidente soffre di emorroidi dato che non riesce a stare seduto al tavolo.



Probabilmente non lo sai ma i cinesi sono così


----------



## sunburn (29 Giugno 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma ammesso che Li abbia questi benedetti 32 mln, poi che fa? Elemosina al prossimo versamento ancora? Facciamo il mercato dei parametro zero?
> .



E' ovvio che in questo momento non li abbia. Quale persona, avendo i soldi, aspetterebbe a pagare sapendo che ogni giorno che passa aumentano gli interessi?


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il nostro presidente soffre di emorroidi dato che non riesce a stare seduto al tavolo.





Djici ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non lo sai ma i cinesi sono così


----------



## wildfrank (29 Giugno 2018)

Te guarda se dovevamo capitare nelle mani di un giocatore d'azzardo come sto cinese. Che dice il più grande (ex) presidente del consiglio degli ultimi 150 anni? Nessuno che gli faccia qualche domanda sull'argomento? Ah già, non è questo il tempo di elezioni.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Il feuilleton o romanzo di appendice è un genere ormai desueto, andava forte nell'Ottocento. Sky e compagnia, in assenza di mercato o partite, lo hanno riesumato per il Milan. Prendiamone atto, loro ci provano, ma descrivere una (presunta) trattativa da quasi 1 mld di euro/dollari come se fosse una negoziazione al suk vuol dire offendere l'intelligenza dello spettatore/lettore medio. Piuttosto, nel merito, l'elemento che può dirci la verità sono le perdite di Li. Se accetterà di rimetterci anche solo un euro, sappiamo già chi c'è dietro di lui (il grosso è già rientrato l'anno scorso e questa è la vera cessione del Milan); se invece, come io ritengo, Li non accetterà nessuna perdita perchè sa di avere anche i milioni di ottobre, sarà solo il prestanome di qualche altro cinese. Alla prossima puntata! (segue sigla di chiusura del telefilm di Batman anni 60)



Sintesi ammirevole 
Anche se io non credo minimamente alla prima ipotesi paventata da te


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



Dai non ci credo, non è possibile. Ma che teatrino è?


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Proprio non vi entra nella zucca è? Chi vuole essere bannato può continuare a parlare di giornalisti

-----) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211.html#post1577420


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...


Chi non ha mai perso occasione di difendere questa società, anche quando era indifendibile, si goda Li... si goda un business play totalmente non credibile, si goda l'esclusione dalle coppe, si goda halilovic e lo stadio deserto


----------



## Roccoro (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



Non capisco come si possa riportare una notizia di questo tizio palesemente in malafede.... Non voglio offendere il grande Tobia, ma non è per nulla credibile che salti per la terza volta la trattativa, a meno che non sia quello che vogliono far circolare da casa Milan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Chi non ha mai perso occasione di difendere questa società, anche quando era indifendibile, si goda Li... si goda un business play totalmente non credibile, si goda l'esclusione dalle coppe, si goda halilovic e lo stadio deserto



E' inutile che fai questi discorsi, i tifosi del Milan nella sua totalità ne risentono, senza il bisogno di suddividere il tifo in pro Li e contro Li.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2018)

parliamoci chiaro: se deve venire e lasciare fassone mirabelli e gattuso belli comodi allora può anche restare in america…

non dite "non c'è tempo" e altre cose...il tempo c'è eccome


----------



## koti (29 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> parliamoci chiaro: se deve venire e lasciare fassone mirabelli e gattuso belli comodi allora può anche restare in america…
> 
> non dite "non c'è tempo" e altre cose...il tempo c'è eccome



Non c'è, perchè tempo che ci acquista ed è già finito il mercato. Quello che potrebbero firmare a breve è un semplice contratto preliminare, quindi nel migliore dei casi sarà "mercato condiviso".


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Giugno 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi non scherziamo un tifo organizzato serio e VERO sarebbe sotto Casa Milan a fare fuoco e fiamme per mettere pressione per smuovere il milan dalla melma, sembra che per loro sia tutto ok. *Fosse successo a Torino sponda bianconera(faccio un esempio) sono sicurissimo al 1000% che tutto ciò accadrebbe, basti pensare che quando hanno avuto SOLO l'impressione di perdere lo scudetto sono andati a cercare i giocatori al campo di allenamento. E niente ragazzi non possiamo far altro che aspettare.*



motivazione: perché non li hanno salutati a fine partita 
x poi chiudere con: siamo qui x incistrare la squadra 
non per contestare ma incistare


----------



## Tell93 (29 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> parliamoci chiaro: se deve venire e lasciare fassone mirabelli e gattuso belli comodi allora può anche restare in america…
> 
> non dite "non c'è tempo" e altre cose...il tempo c'è eccome



Il mercato non si fa a Luglio, le trattative si impostano molto prima (escluse le occasioni). Non avrebbe il minimo senso cambiare tutto ora perchè il mercato è bello che impostato sicuramente. Non vedo che cosa abbia fatto Gattuso per non meritare la conferma dato che con lui nel girone di ritorno siamo solo dietro Juve e Napoli e, in più, rappresenta tutti i valori del Milan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Giugno 2018)

tipo tra una o due settimane inizia il ritiro eh...
cosa cambi ??? impossibile farlo


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> parliamoci chiaro: se deve venire e lasciare fassone mirabelli e gattuso belli comodi allora può anche restare in america…
> 
> non dite "non c'è tempo" e altre cose...il tempo c'è eccome


È verissimo, Fassone Mirabelli devono essere cacciati, però Gattuso non ha colpe


----------



## mabadi (29 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> È verissimo, Fassone Mirabelli devono essere cacciati, però Gattuso non ha colpe



Se vogliono prendere Morata ed Immobile onestamente c'è assolutamente tempo meglio nulla che gettare soldi


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano di Libero, sembra incredibile ma Yonghong Li si è alzato ancora una volta (per la terza volta) dal tavolo delle trattative con Commisso. L'accordo era praticamente fatto, ma ora c'è stata un'ennesima frenata.
> 
> Manca pochissimo al 6 luglio, ed anche il ricorso al TAS dipende da questa trattativa che non arriva a conclusione.
> 
> ...



La solita paradossale situazione....


----------



## mabadi (29 Giugno 2018)

comunque un passo in avanti rispetto all'anno scorso c'è.
Abbiamo perso per strada Campopiano.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Giugno 2018)

Dopo 50 volte che si legge l'accoppiata affare in chiusura-frenata si vince qualche premio?


----------



## Goro (29 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Dopo 50 volte che si legge l'accoppiata affare in chiusura-frenata si vince qualche premio?



Il bello è che questa agonia potrà durare tutti i giorni fino ad ottobre


----------



## Naruto98 (29 Giugno 2018)

*Secondo SKY (Fabio Russomando) Li ha rifiutato anche questa offerta ed ora Commisso ha deciso di trattare personalmente con gli emissari cinesi.*


----------

